# which web host?



## webgenius (Feb 26, 2007)

My classmate has designed this site
www.enggresources.com

He has selected some free host for this website and is not telling anyone about the host. Which webhost provides such service for free?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

the page is not opening up dude..
i think it shud be enggresources.com


----------



## webgenius (Feb 26, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> the page is not opening up dude..
> i think it shud be enggresources.com


Yes it is enggresources.com. Edited the post


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2007)

> He has selected some free host for this website and is not telling anyone about the host. Which webhost provides such service for free?



well little DNS look up points that infact its a Paid hosting....

Manas Hosting to be exact... the site enggresources.com is using name servers as,
  ns2.manashosting.biz 
  ns1.manashosting.biz 

and the domain is also registered through ManasHosting i guess... and if you want to know about free host you may just *search the Forum* for more info... or you may try my site *www.portal4webhost.com* where i have tried to gather and list few of the best free hosts around...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

to look for dns ..
go to ..
*www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=enggresources.com


----------



## webgenius (Feb 26, 2007)

OK guys. I'm planning to design a website that will explain our family tree. I plan to include a lot of photos of our forefathers and their towns. I need atleast 100MB space and domain name like www.xyz.com, and not like www.geocities.xyz.com. Which web host can I choose?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

Webhosting....you can find tons of them for free  Domain and that too .com ...wont be that easy 

You can request free hosting here
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Or checkout offers here
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 3, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> My classmate has designed this site
> www.enggresources.com
> 
> He has not selected some free host for this website and is not telling anyone about the host. Which webhost provides such service for free?




The domain name is registered thru manashosting, registrar is DirectI. But the domain name is registered in the "name of manashosting"!! So technically at present, they are the owners of that domain name!

He has not used any free hosting, he has used one of the very bad hosting services 

I have written about how their hosting isn't too good. Read this post which also has some more links 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=312090&postcount=11


----------

